# How can u play a *.vcr file without installing ATI media Center?



## rohitr05 (Jul 29, 2011)

I have downloaded a web-cast(*.vcr) file and i am not able to play it because no media player supports the format. so i did some googling and found out that i need to install ATI media center which is an AMD product. i am not able to install it because my system doesn't support that. Can anyone suggest me how can i make it play without ATI media center.


----------



## lawson_jl (Aug 3, 2008)

Give VLC a try. It's a nice little player that plays most all audio and video files and DVDs too.


----------



## rohitr05 (Jul 29, 2011)

Thank you Lawson for the reply.
I tried in almost all the media players available to me. But none support *.vcr format.
Is there any other way to paly the file?


----------



## Oddba11 (May 13, 2011)

They are proprietary files for the ATI media player. I don't see support in any other player.


----------

